# Sharing VCard & keep custom labels?



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all, I have a contact I made for work with some important numbers for my reporters. I used custom labels for the several numbers in the contact, but when I shared with one of my reporters -- the lables defaulted.

Is there a way to keep the custom labels when sharing the VCard?

Thanks!


----------

